# Graphtec ce 5000 keeps feeding material forward



## BLEM18 (Feb 9, 2010)

Can anyone help with this problem with my graphtec plotter? When i place new vinyl in to plotter to be cut and hit enter as prompted the vinyl just keeps feeding forward until i release lever to stop from emptying the entire roll. Just used it minutes ago to cut a job and it was fine. Now it's acting up. I tried turning the plotter off and then back on with no luck!
Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

When you load your vinyl check to see if it says, sheet, roll1, roll2, if so use your prev. or next button until it says roll 1, then you should be all set. Then you can feed out as much as you like but be sure to hit origin button. This indicates where you like to start your cut.
Hope this helps
Mike


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Does it ever happen when you load the vinyl all the way to the right side of the opening? There are optical sensors that look for the leading edge of the vinyl and will feed it out till it sees something there. I sometimes fool my machine to cut small pieces of vinyl, like cutting a single letter to fix a mess up when weeding, by covering the optical sensor(s) with a small piece of white vinyl. There is an optical sensor behind the drive rod as well as the one in front.


----------



## BLEM18 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Mike!!!!! You were spot on! Easy fix thanks a million!!


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Yep, if you don't tell it roll, it thinks it's a sheet and feeds the "sheet" until it hits the end!


----------



## stephens411 (Mar 23, 2011)

I had the same problem. I Felt really stupid when I finally figured it out!


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so glad I wasn't the only one... lol


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

it's amazing how companies have basically stopped sending out printed material (manuals) and cut down on all general support w/o an expense to customers.

how did we all survive before the internet?


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

It's happened to me, probably many people. Hit the sheet button instead of roll & it all ended up on the floor.
Worst part is then you have to roll it all back while dusting the vinyl off because it does attract every bit of dust around.


----------



## BLEM18 (Feb 9, 2010)

Luckily I caught it before it hit the floor! Glad i'm not the only one to have experienced this!


----------

